# Advice on how to gain coding experience



## KelseyWilson (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been an AAPC member since 2014. I passed my CPC exam in the same year and have been in the apprentice status since passing my exam. I currently work in finance at an FQHC in Tennessee where we offer medical and behavioral health services. We have been discussing bringing our billing in-house next year. 

All this to say, I would love to put my coding certificate to use but have yet to have the opportunity. I feel like this would be a great chance to do that, however, it's been 7 years since passing my exam and I have never had any on-the-job experience. 

Can anyone please guide me in the right direction on how to get back into the coding world and prepare myself for the possible coding position that will open at my current employer? I would really like to feel confident enough to take on the first-ever coding position. 

I appreciate any and all the help I can get! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bgrasson (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi there- i had a similar experience as you and no one wanted to hire me as a CPC-A- i was finally hired by an FQHC in NY and coding is a little different. My advice would be to lean on a fellow co worker if you have one that is a coder or google can be your best friend. There are a lot of good resources out there when you google a question. I literally learned by experience in the job and doing my research. Feel free to reach out for any other help!


----------



## hperry10 (Oct 8, 2021)

As the previous poster stated, FQHC coding and billing is a little different. I encourage you to research Medicare and Medicaid billing and coding guidelines (specific to FQHC's) for your state. It may also be helpful to look at the websites of your commercial payers to review their coding requirements for the services your organization provides. Consider completing an ICD 10 course and E/M coding course if you have not done so recently. Even though you have already passed the CPC exam, attending a CPC review class held by a nearby chapter or online would serve as a great refresher.


----------



## codingdiva16 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi Kelsey,
I worked in the insurance dept of a FQHC and the experience fueled my desire to become a coder.  Because the FQHC provided a variety of services from vision to podiatry, internal medicine, women's health, behavioral health dental, SNF, pediatrics and I thought that it was a great environment to learn coding/billing. 

Four years removed from that job (I went back to social work), I finally became certified as a CPC-A in August; I think you will do great, best of luck and in the words of my manager at that FQHC, "you got this".  I am looking forward to getting back into the coding/billing environment, I hope that someone is willing to take a chance on me with my CPC-A.


----------



## Mashtitua21 (Oct 21, 2021)

KelseyWilson said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been an AAPC member since 2014. I passed my CPC exam in the same year and have been in the apprentice status since passing my exam. I currently work in finance at an FQHC in Tennessee where we offer medical and behavioral health services. We have been discussing bringing our billing in-house next year.
> 
> ...


Why not use the Practicode from AAPA, reentry community college, public career training adult school and / or  applied to volunteer for your local or any Red Cross. There you may have the opportunity to shadow the administrative assistance.


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am a certified FQHC coder and biller. ArchproCoding has many resources and courses for FQHC, Rural Health, Critical Access, and Small Rural Hospital Coding & Billing.  Here is the site: https://www.archprocoding.com


----------



## Mashtitua21 (Oct 29, 2021)

ivorytofu@hotmail.com said:


> Hi everyone, I am a certified FQHC coder and biller. ArchproCoding has many resources and courses for FQHC, Rural Health, Critical Access, and Small Rural Hospital Coding & Billing.  Here is the site: https://www.archprocoding.com


This site provide online career education in how to used CPT, ICD-10-CM and Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) codes HCPCS.
The codes are the same in Rural community as in Los Angeles, CA.
At one point it sound like people are referring to a Community base clinic outside of USA.


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Oct 31, 2021)

kbonilla33 said:


> This site provide online career education in how to used CPT, ICD-10-CM and Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) codes HCPCS.
> The codes are the same in Rural community as in Los Angeles, CA.
> At one point it sound like people are referring to a Community base clinic outside of USA.


All codes sets are the same, yes. However FQHC coding and billing GL's are different.


----------



## Mashtitua21 (Oct 31, 2021)

ivorytofu@hotmail.com said:


> All codes sets are the same, yes. However FQHC coding and billing GL's are different.


Thank you for the information. " In accordance with section 1834 (o) (1) (A) and 1834 (o) (2) (c) of the Social Security Act, CMS establish specific payment codes that FQHCs must use when submitting a claim for FQHC PPS "


----------

